# Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

When it comes to the European aftermarket, Tuning World Bodensee is the second most important show of the year, right behind the Essen Motor Show. More a corporate event than the usual gathering of enthusiasts, Bodensee offers plenty of new offerings to see from the wide range of European tuners. Now in its fifth year, this year’s Tuning World show marked twenty nine world premieres for the German and European aftermarkets.
* Full Story *


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 ([email protected])*

ugh most of those cars are very ugly. their tuning style is worse than the late 90's in America.


----------



## Mtvee (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 (VR6 NRG)*

you're crazy








not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 (Mtvee)*

that TT with the R8 rear is pretty







Even though I don't really like TTs (the car, I mean the car)


----------



## metalmash (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_ugh most of those cars are very ugly. their tuning style is worse than the late 90's in America.

We identify ourselves (vw lovers) as tuners who like conservative, simple, german style. An yet the cars germans are modifying look like the honda civics we have here.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 (metalmash)*

Is that a roll cage or a jungle gym? Looks too clean to be an actual race car... just for looks?


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 ([email protected])*

I usually don't go for graphics/flames on newer cars, but this Lupo is totally doing it for me








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

nice cars


----------



## DigitalTucker (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_ugh most of those cars are very ugly. their tuning style is worse than the late 90's in America.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 ([email protected])*






















ANYMORE OF THIS????


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 (1.8TRabbit)*

yeah, i've seen this on the mkV forum. just can't remember the thread. sorry.


----------



## eirjordan337 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 (scrubs_barbie)*

Those are amazing interiors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fbarfety (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 ([email protected])*

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...2.jpg
Unpimp zee auto! Let me hear you say vat?
Lots of cool stuff too. Great coverage. Lots of yikes!
Again lots of cool stuff...Such as:
http://vortex3.rely.net/galler...5.jpg


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 (fbarfety)*

What the...
































Like stated above, what's going on with this cage? Ridiculous.
















Interesting styles...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 (Jurgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jurgy* »_








Interesting styles...








 I actually LOVE this TT! Best one Ive seen yet!!!!


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_ I actually LOVE this TT! Best one Ive seen yet!!!!
Eh, I think it's way too busy, but different strokes for different folks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 (Jurgy)*

_"The trend in Europe’s tuning scene still seems to be flashy body paint and big chrome wheels. Even the well-known tuners are going for the bling style with their very large diameter wheels and huge bodykits."_
*Yay for Euro Style!! Wait... what?!?*


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 (andylyco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andylyco* »__"The trend in Europe’s tuning scene still seems to be flashy body paint and big chrome wheels. Even the well-known tuners are going for the bling style with their very large diameter wheels and huge bodykits."_
*Yay for Euro Style!! Wait... what?!?*

sig worthy.......^^^^^


----------



## noise (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Event: Tuning World Bodensee 2007 (1.8TRabbit)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4 








 Chris seine Ratte


----------

